# First Meet, August 7 2021



## nissan11 (May 20, 2021)

I finally worked up the nerves to register for one. It's a USAPL event. Now I need to buckle down in my training. I also need to order a singlet. I'm planning to compete in RAW with wraps. Where should I buy a singlet and should I train in it?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2021)

There are many places you can order.  Iron Rebel has singlets, SuperTraining, etc.  I have my old school Inzer which Groves gave to me. Now, I'm way to small to wear it.  I would train in it a bit if you're shy b/c you need to be comfortable in it.  

And if you're competing raw w/ wraps, I hope you're training in wraps periodically to get used to the pain of wearing a tight wrap.


----------



## quackattack (May 20, 2021)

jimwendler.com has some singlets in the $25-30 range if your not looking to spend too much.  Good luck at the meet.


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2021)

You should wear that singlet every time you crack a natty light. By that I mean you should rock that daily.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 20, 2021)

Dude i hated wearing singlets to wrassle in junior high.  
Good on u for booking the meet.  Ur gonna kill and everybody here is proud of u already !


----------



## nissan11 (May 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> You should wear that singlet every time you crack a natty light. By that I mean you should rock that daily.


I better buy one for each day of the week.


----------



## nissan11 (May 20, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> There are many places you can order.  Iron Rebel has singlets, SuperTraining, etc.  I have my old school Inzer which Groves gave to me. Now, I'm way to small to wear it.  I would train in it a bit if you're shy b/c you need to be comfortable in it.
> 
> And if you're competing raw w/ wraps, I hope you're training in wraps periodically to get used to the pain of wearing a tight wrap.


I wear Elite FTS training wraps when I'm training in sets of 6 or lower. I'm not sure how the training wraps are different than competition wraps but I'm planning on using the ones I have at the meet.


----------



## nissan11 (May 20, 2021)

And I hope I can change my weight class at the meet. I didn't know that registration classes were in KG and registered for 265 lb +


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 20, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> And I hope I can change my weight class at the meet. I didn't know that registration classes were in KG and registered for 265 lb +



your gonna need to start eating with a potspoon 😆😆


----------



## ftf (May 20, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I finally worked up the nerves to register for one. It's a USAPL event. Now I need to buckle down in my training. I also need to order a singlet. I'm planning to compete in RAW with wraps. Where should I buy a singlet and should I train in it?



Rigger is right, we are proud of you. It takes nerve to put yourself out there like that. Any way you look at it you are making a memory. Good luck.


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> And I hope I can change my weight class at the meet. I didn't know that registration classes were in KG and registered for 265 lb +



Bahahahaha! Silly imperial American.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 20, 2021)

Id rather wear a 6 pack and jeans


----------



## snake (May 21, 2021)

Oh boy! The training is a bit stressful but enjoyable. As for the day you hit the platform, don't have any expectations of how it's going to feel. Some guys really enjoy them, I was not one of those guys. I'm glad you're taking this on.

Just a suggestion on the wraps. If you're wraps are a little older, buy a new set of the same ones. Start to use them about 4 weeks out.


----------



## Boogieman (May 21, 2021)

This is AWESOME! You will do as good as you train, congrats on the bulk!


----------



## tinymk (May 21, 2021)

Best of luck to you in training and your competition


----------



## nissan11 (May 21, 2021)

Is this one suitable? Can I get one with wider material where it goes over my shoulders?


https://inzernet.com/products/singlet?variant=22455114170453


----------



## nissan11 (May 21, 2021)

Also, is there any reason I shouldn't wear these shoes?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 21, 2021)

Plenty of reasons.  How can root your feet to the floor with those shoes falling apart.


----------



## PZT (May 21, 2021)

Use the singlet during you heaviest workouts closest to the meet just for comfortability


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 21, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Also, is there any reason I shouldn't wear these shoes?



Maybe you should rethink this competition thing?


----------



## nissan11 (May 21, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Plenty of reasons.  How can root your feet to the floor with those shoes falling apart.


I'm always spreading and twisting outward when I drive so that hole hasn't affected my foot plant.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 23, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Is this one suitable? Can I get one with wider material where it goes over my shoulders?
> 
> 
> https://inzernet.com/products/singlet?variant=22455114170453



Go to the USAPL website and read the rules. That’s always been the biggest complaint about that federation because they have SO many kind of weird rules. 

I’m not sure if they updated it but for the longest time they wouldn’t allow singlets with logos over a certain size. Also, the singlets need to be USAPL approved.


----------



## snake (May 23, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Also, is there any reason I shouldn't wear these shoes?



Well I'm not sure even I would use those. Lol . Still, I have always squatted in running sneakers. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## nissan11 (May 23, 2021)

I just read some of the rules.

I cant wear underwear? And I have to carry a KG / LB conversion chart because I have to give my weights in KG? I've never even seen a KG plate.

https://www.usapowerlifting.com/lifters-corner/new-lifter-tips/


----------



## TeddyBear (May 23, 2021)

I just did my first meet in Feb, so I’m familiar with USAPL rules enough and have my second meet in July.

You CAN and NEED to wear underwear. They have to be TIGHTY WHITEY style briefs. Not boxers, not boxer briefs. I wore nicer black ones but can’t go down leg.

You need better shoes for planting your feet.

Strategize on what your three attempts look like, consider a handler/buddy. You have 90 seconds after your lift to adjust numbers for next lift, if you’re likely to miss out like I did with the adrenaline pumping.

Hydrate and bring snacks. Rest up. Warm up.

I never practiced in my singlet and it was fine. Get a tan.

My singlet was from Stoic and is a USAPL approved one, I like the look, more modern and clean than the bigger logos. They have a sick army green one now.

All of your attire must be USAPL approved, but due to Covid they are doing visual rather than more hands on approval of undies. Tee shirt should be regular cotton and logo free unless a USAPL approved logo. My gym was meet’s location and therefore their merch was fine.



nissan11 said:


> I just read some of the rules.
> 
> I cant wear underwear? And I have to carry a KG / LB conversion chart because I have to give my weights in KG? I've never even seen a KG plate.
> 
> https://www.usapowerlifting.com/lifters-corner/new-lifter-tips/


----------



## nissan11 (May 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I just did my first meet in Feb, so I’m familiar with USAPL rules enough and have my second meet in July.
> 
> You CAN and NEED to wear underwear. They have to be TIGHTY WHITEY style briefs. Not boxers, not boxer briefs. I wore nicer black ones but can’t go down leg.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info. I definitely will not have anyone with me, I'll be alone. I'll order new shoes, undies, tee shirt and singlet. 

My belt is ok, right?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 24, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I just read some of the rules.
> 
> I cant wear underwear? And I have to carry a KG / LB conversion chart because I have to give my weights in KG? I've never even seen a KG plate.
> 
> https://www.usapowerlifting.com/lifters-corner/new-lifter-tips/



You got some more reading to do....

https://www.usapowerlifting.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/USAPL-Rulebook-v2021.1.pdf


----------



## nissan11 (May 24, 2021)

After reading those rules I am much more confused than I was before.

So I am required to wear socks that cover my shins for deadlifting?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 24, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> After reading those rules I am much more confused than I was before.
> 
> So I am required to wear socks that cover my shins for deadlifting?



Yes. But they can’t be too long and they can’t be too short. ****ing crazy huh?! 

The biggest complaint about the USAPL is all the crazy rules.


----------



## nissan11 (May 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yes. But they can’t be too long and they can’t be too short. ****ing crazy huh?!
> 
> The biggest complaint about the USAPL is all the crazy rules.


Do I have to wear different socks for squat and press?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 24, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Do I have to wear different socks for squat and press?



Nah. There’s nothing specific for those two lifts. So you can wear same socks as deadlifts or whatever normal socks you feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## nissan11 (May 24, 2021)

Is it legal to use a belt for bench press? Is there any reason to?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 24, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Is it legal to use a belt for bench press? Is there any reason to?



You can use a belt during bench or not. Whichever you prefer. Most do. 

I usually wear a belt on max effort. Your entire body should be tight throughout any compound movement. So just like you wear a belt in squat to keep your core tight, same for bench. 

Give it a try on a training day to see what you think.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2021)

BBBG- whats up bro!  Good to see you here.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can use a belt during bench or not. Whichever you prefer. Most do.
> 
> I usually wear a belt on max effort. Your entire body should be tight throughout any compound movement. So just like you wear a belt in squat to keep your core tight, same for bench.
> 
> Give it a try on a training day to see what you think.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2021)

I used to when I was lifting super heavy and younger. Now I dont but I would probably bench a little better and have more support.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can use a belt during bench or not. Whichever you prefer. Most do.
> 
> I usually wear a belt on max effort. Your entire body should be tight throughout any compound movement. So just like you wear a belt in squat to keep your core tight, same for bench.
> 
> Give it a try on a training day to see what you think.


----------



## nissan11 (May 31, 2021)

Since my bench suffered a lot at my practice meet because of having to pause at the bottom, would anyone recommend I do pause sets for all of my bench training between now and the meet?


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2021)

The fact that the usapl has rules governing what kind of underwear you can wear should give you pause. Congrats on signing up for your first meet. My first was also a usapl meet but I moved to the APF shortly after and never looked back.  Meets are stressful enough and worrying about your underwear should be the last thing on your mind. Go and have fun, learn a ton and then go lift in a federation that is, well, more fun and lifter centric.  Also, this may sound obvious, but don’t forget to eat on meet day. I thought I could survive on carb drinks all day. Big mistake.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 23, 2021)

I weight 206 and my class limit is 206. If I weigh in at 207 does this mean I am eliminated rather than bumped up to the next weight class?


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 23, 2021)

No you'll just have to compete in the higher weight class.  Shedding a few pounds shouldn't be very hard if you are dead set at competing in a specific class.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 29, 2021)

Did I accidentally order a woman's singlet? Where are my balls supposed to go? I also ordered new inzer wraps.
I got an email from the meet director saying the meet has been moved to a new location, a crossfit gym. There are only 42 lifters making it a "one platform, three flight meet".
What is a flight?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Did I accidentally order a woman's singlet? Where are my balls supposed to go? I also ordered new inzer wraps.
> I got an email from the meet director saying the meet has been moved to a new location, a crossfit gym. There are only 42 lifters making it a "one platform, three flight meet".
> What is a flight?
> 
> ...


So, it’s time you actually start using steroids so that your balls fit in that woman’s bathing suit.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 29, 2021)

You're all good man.  Singlets are tight and tend to compress the balls a bit.  Nothing like a conventional deadlift suit though lol.  

Flights are just groupings of lifters.  This is usually done by combining multiple weight classes in a group but not always.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> So, it’s time you actually start using steroids so that your balls fit in that woman’s bathing suit.


But if I use steroids I can't compete in this prestigious Federation that inspects underwear.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 29, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> You're all good man.  Singlets are tight and tend to compress the balls a bit.  Nothing like a conventional deadlift suit though lol.
> 
> Flights are just groupings of lifters.  This is usually done by combining multiple weight classes in a group but not always.


So one flight may have a few weight classes of lifters? The meet is split up in to flights so that the lifters can stay warm between attempts?


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> But if I use steroids I can't compete in this prestigious Federation that inspects underwear.


You're understanding of powerlifting federations has increased exponentially since you signed up for this meet 


nissan11 said:


> So one flight may have a few weight classes of lifters? The meet is split up in to flights so that the lifters can stay warm between attempts?


Correct.  With 42 lifters at this meet and 3 flights you're probably going to have 12-15 lifters per flight.  It gives each lifter a chance to properly warm up in the warm up room so everyone isn't trying to warm up all at once.  It also gives enough rest between attempts to recover but not so long that you go completely cold.  Be prepared for both a long day and a short day depending on the experience of the meet director and the spotters/loaders.  And remember to eat which I know I already said before but it is extremely important.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

One more training week down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

Here is the group I'm in. I guess this is everyone in my class?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

Yes, you’re likely in the most populated weight class. I was too.

I competed in 93 (203lbs) but for my frame would have been more competitive a weight class lower. At 5’10 I was one of the taller competitors in that class.

Training looks like the structure will work well for maxing at the right time, good intensity.

What lifts, remind me of already said, are you aiming for on meet day?


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yes, you’re likely in the most populated weight class. I was too.
> 
> I competed in 93 (203lbs) but for my frame would have been more competitive a weight class lower. At 5’10 I was one of the taller competitors in that class.
> 
> ...


I'm currently 5'11" and 206 lbs. My class is 205 so it will be a toss up if iI squeeze in. I'm not going to try to cut weight.
I plan to open with 385 - 250- 465 but that will depend how I feel closer to the meet. 
I am pretty confident I'll be able to lift 435- 270- 525


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

New wraps came in the mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2021)

The classic Iron Wrap Z!


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I'm currently 5'11" and 206 lbs. My class is 205 so it will be a toss up if iI squeeze in. I'm not going to try to cut weight.
> I plan to open with 385 - 250- 465 but that will depend how I feel closer to the meet.
> I am pretty confident I'll be able to lift 435- 270- 525


Save breakfast for after weigh ins.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2021)

Weight class means absolutely nothing unless you are going for an ATWR.  Have fun, don't worry about your weight.  Focus on your lifts and enjoy the competition.

And hit some PRs.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Save breakfast for after weigh ins.


I was planning to save breakfast and water for after weigh in but it's a 1.5 hr drive. Think that's still OK to do?


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I was planning to save breakfast and water for after weigh in but it's a 1.5 hr drive. Think that's still OK to do?


I'm assuming a 2 hour weigh in? You'll be fine. Stick to foods that you know you're good with... No experimenting!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

In all seriousness there is supposed to be a food truck and I was going to get a breakfast burrito. I shouldn't do that?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> In all seriousness there is supposed to be a food truck and I was going to get a breakfast burrito. I shouldn't do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'd save it for after. You don't want an upset stomach, or worse...


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 1, 2021)

I just ordered some Adidas powerlifting shoes with a raised heel for squatting. I'm getting carried away. I've only squatted in flat bottom shoes. 






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 1, 2021)

Similar lifts to mine, but 20lbs higher across the board.

My aim wasn’t to win, I think the best goal is to push yourself and aim for 9-9 lifts. Had you came to my meet, you would have placed 6th out of 9. Which is great for a first time! Especially since one guy set the national record and was a clear runaway 1st.

Are you planning on using wraps? If no, I wouldn’t add a new ingredient to your training. My meet didn’t allow wraps.

Shoes, I like the heel too, but if you haven’t been training with them, I’d be real cautious or start using them ASAP.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 1, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Similar lifts to mine, but 20lbs higher across the board.
> 
> My aim wasn’t to win, I think the best goal is to push yourself and aim for 9-9 lifts. Had you came to my meet, you would have placed 6th out of 9. Which is great for a first time! Especially since one guy set the national record and was a clear runaway 1st.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to use knee wraps only. The new wraps are 2m long which is required and the wraps I've been training with are 2.5m. I'll know how/if they affect my squat on Sunday.
I'll try the heel shoes warming up the following week and if it feels weird I'll not use them.


----------



## snake (Jul 2, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> The classic Iron Wrap Z!


I used those baby's in almost all my meets. Sweet wraps, good spring but not too stiff.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 5, 2021)

Look at the new, competition legal wraps compared to the ones I've been training with. The new wraps are half the material. I've been spoiled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice. 

On a side note, I love the old school red, screw down collars for your bar. Throwback.Hahaha.


----------



## snake (Jul 6, 2021)

Whats the verdict on the new wraps after a lift?


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 6, 2021)

snake said:


> Whats the verdict on the new wraps after a lift?


I hit my numbers but it was a grind. They definitely do not support as much as the old wraps. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 7, 2021)

Today's 5th set of 3.







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice work. You tell that weight whos in charge. haha


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm starting to feel a little beat up. I've had some general soreness in my left knee since I did squats Sunday. Sliding the bar over my knee cap doing deadlifts today didn't help. My mid-right back is feeling a little weird. My left shoulder is giving me some low-medium acute pain at the location of a surgical AC join graft when I'm pressing and my upper right rib area is feeling crampy every other day. 
I love it. It makes me feel like a powerlifter. 





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 8, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I'm starting to feel a little beat up. I've had some general soreness in my left knee since I did squats Sunday. Sliding the bar over my knee cap doing deadlifts today didn't help. My mid-right back is feeling a little weird. My left shoulder is giving me some low-medium acute pain at the location of a surgical AC join graft when I'm pressing and my upper right rib area is feeling crampy every other day.
> I love it. It makes me feel like a powerlifter.


Lol, welcome to powerlifting.  This is actually a good sign.  The weights the last couple of weeks should feel heavier and you should feel beat up.  Give yourself a nice deload going into the meet and watch what happens on meet day.  For my best meets I felt like shit about 3 weeks out.  Everything felt heavy.  Come meet day everything felt great.

And your trash talking 430lbs was hilarious.  Keep going strong.


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Today's 5th set of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those went up smooth and easy... Nice lifts!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 8, 2021)

This thread is morphing in to my meet training log. This is two days of eggs which I snack on between meals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 8, 2021)

Are they boiled in the PBR first or is that just to wash em down?


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 8, 2021)

The PBR is the chef fuel.


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2021)

430 is your bitch.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 10, 2021)

4th week from meet. 4x5 @360 and first squats in the adidadas powerlifter 4 shoes.


----------



## CJ (Jul 10, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> 4th week from meet. 4x5 @360 and first squats in the adidadas powerlifter 4 shoes.


Strong set!!! 💪💪


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2021)

Today ended the 4th-to-last week before meet. I did 3 deadlift sets- 395-400-405. 
405 is 81% of my last 1RM
Next week will just be working up to a heavy triple.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 14, 2021)

Are pre lift swigs of jameson allowed in USA Powerlifting meets?


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 14, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Are pre lift swigs of jameson allowed in USA Powerlifting meets?


I'm planning to keep a flask under my onesie.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 14, 2021)

just make sure the flask is usapl approved.  single ply, less than 4 oz., twist off cap, and made only of steel.  no aluminum allowed.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 14, 2021)

Your nicer to the weight when do a shot before the set.

Nice work man.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 18, 2021)

3rd week from meet and I tripled 400 this morning. This was the heaviest weight I've ever hit for more than one rep. I almost fell over backwards on the 2nd rep which has never happened and was scary. My depth looks a little high but the weight felt good. We will see how I feel in 2 weeks but I might be able to bump up my opener a hair which I planned to be 395 ish.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice work. I don’t know how you recovered on that second rep but you did and that’s all that matters. . I would keep your opener at 395. Openers Mean nothing.  Put your effort into your second and third attempts.  I guarantee you will hear people at the meet bragging about how big their opener is only to see them miss it three times and bomb out. Then they will regale you with stories of how they hit it for an easy triple in training. It’s all bullshit. get in the meet first then go for the big numbers. Don’t waste precious adrenaline and psyche on an opener.


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah, make your opener conservative, you'll have a little bit of nerves hit you on your 1st lift.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 19, 2021)

Ok ill keep the openers low.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 19, 2021)

The director just sent out the last email before the meet with the final weight classes and flight assignments. He STILL has me in 120+ raw with wraps. Whatever. I guess it doesn't matter. 
Almost half of the lifters are female so there are only about 24 men. I am the only lifter listed out of everyone who is showing as being in a class of RAW with wraps. Does this mean whether I'm changed to 93 open raw with wraps or stay in 120+ raw with wraps that I will be the only one in my class? There are only three other 93 kg open lifters on the chart and they don't appear to be using wraps.










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 19, 2021)

Training continues to go very well withbenchpress today. I tripled 235-245-250, with 250 being my planned opener. Bench press makes me the most nervous because I have always been a very bad presser. I hope training with a pause the last 6 weeks helps. 245 and 250 are both the heaviest triples I've ever done.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 20, 2021)

Solid work right there.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 21, 2021)

The end of the third week out:


----------



## snake (Jul 21, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> The director just sent out the last email before the meet with the final weight classes and flight assignments. He STILL has me in 120+ raw with wraps. Whatever. I guess it doesn't matter.
> Almost half of the lifters are female so there are only about 24 men. I am the only lifter listed out of everyone who is showing as being in a class of RAW with wraps. Does this mean whether I'm changed to 93 open raw with wraps or stay in 120+ raw with wraps that I will be the only one in my class? There are only three other 93 kg open lifters on the chart and they don't appear to be using wraps





Tell them on game day to put you in the right place. Don't change what you're doing because some dude can't get his shit right. 

Stuff changes all the time. Openers change, guys don't make weight. It is what it is when they say, Bar is loaded.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 23, 2021)

I think Im in danger of not making 205.1

105kg here I come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 23, 2021)

What do you wear for your weigh in?

And im sure you'll drop some weight soon. The half life of Coors Light is only 20 minutes.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 23, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What do you wear for your weigh in?
> 
> And im sure you'll drop some weight soon. The half life of Coors Light is only 20 minutes.


depends how many you drink.  I've had the half life extend several days after consuming, well, a lot lol.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 23, 2021)

I weighed in 204.8 this morning naked.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 25, 2021)

This morning I did my last 'heavy' squats before the meet, which is 13 days away. I hope this will be deep enough for the judges.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 25, 2021)

Battle scar still residing after cardio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 25, 2021)

Do you have a helper or handler?

Day of meet is so adrenaline you will want someone to help tell the judges your planned next lift.

USAPL gives you like 60 seconds after a lift to adjust with the judges for your next lift. If you’re like me, your vision and everything is blurry for the 30 seconds after max effort.

Also, I SUPER needed someone yelling at me to indicate when I reached depth. The crowd was too loud for me to hear the judges. I was too nervous to rely on physical sense.

Trying out new shoes a week out may be tiny bit risky.

Good luck!!!!

I bailed on my meet this Saturday. I cut too aggressively and all my lifts are lower now.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 25, 2021)

I talked me brother in to coming so he will be able to help. I'm not going to listen to someone yelling squat depth. I'm doing what I do and hope that it's deep enough.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 26, 2021)

12 days out. I just finished bench press training with another PR, 255x2. Dead lifts will be Wednesday then it is my deload week right before the meet. I do plan to take it a little easier on the deadlifts. They just take so much out of me that I don't think it is smart to push it hard only 10 days from the meet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 28, 2021)

Today was the first and only discouraging experience I've had training up to the meet,  and it's a big one. 
With a planned 485 opener on deadlift I struggled to pull 475 x 1 today, 10 days out. I hope deloading next week will bring some weight back to my deadlift but I won't know until meet day. 
I'm not sure whether to leave my deadlift at what I have been confident for years I can hit, and trust the deload, or substantially lower my deadlift opener to a weight so low that I will be embarrassed to walk up to it.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 28, 2021)

You've hit 475 before?


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 28, 2021)

I hit 495 at my practice meet in Nov. I've hit 505 a handful of times in the last 2 years.


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Today was the first and only discouraging experience I've had training up to the meet,  and it's a big one.
> With a planned 485 opener on deadlift I struggled to pull 475 x 1 today, 10 days out. I hope deloading next week will bring some weight back to my deadlift but I won't know until meet day.
> I'm not sure whether to leave my deadlift at what I have been confident for years I can hit, and trust the deload, or substantially lower my deadlift opener to a weight so low that I will be embarrassed to walk up to it.


You're fine, your fatigue is just masking your fitness right now.

As you taper/deload leading into the meet, you're REAL strength will shine through.

You've hit that weight numerous times. You sure as shit didn't get weaker from all that training. Trust the process.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 29, 2021)

Agree with CJ. Just rest now. There isn’t anything you can do to get stronger over the next 10 days but there’s a lot you can do to get weaker. Just do very light weights and mobility work. You’ll be fine.

amd next time don’t pull so heavy this close to a meet. This is all part of the learning process though. Put the miss out of your mind and only focus on all the times You’ve pulled 475 successfully. Youve got this.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're fine, your fatigue is just masking your fitness right now.
> 
> As you taper/deload leading into the meet, you're REAL strength will shine through.
> 
> You've hit that weight numerous times. You sure as shit didn't get weaker from all that training. Trust the process.


Thanks for that


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 29, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Agree with CJ. Just rest now. There isn’t anything you can do to get stronger over the next 10 days but there’s a lot you can do to get weaker. Just do very light weights and mobility work. You’ll be fine.
> 
> amd next time don’t pull so heavy this close to a meet. This is all part of the learning process though. Put the miss out of your mind and only focus on all the times You’ve pulled 475 successfully. Youve got this.


I didn't miss the pull. 
And I didn't think it was going to be 'heavy' weight.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 29, 2021)

My bad. I realize now you didn’t miss. Got the wrong info my head when I was typing the reply.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m rooting for you bro


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Deloading will ABSOLUTELY help. You will be surprised what you can push and pull after a week's rest in a sense. Trust your training. You'll be fine on meet day.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 3, 2021)

4 days out. Last night I didn't eat or drink anything after 7pm, went to bed at 8pm and woke up at 204.6 lbs. I think I'll be able to make 205.1 on Saturday morning. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> 4 days out. Last night I didn't eat or drink anything after 7pm, went to bed at 8pm and woke up at 204.6 lbs. I think I'll be able to make 205.1 on Saturday morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


205.1???

That's weird, and it doesn't match up to any round KG number either. 🤔


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 205.1???
> 
> That's weird, and it doesn't match up to any round KG number either.


The class is 93kg. I can't find the document that said 205.1 lbs for the weight but I know I saw it. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> The class is 93kg. I can't find the document that said 205.1 lbs for the weight but I know I saw it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I did a simple KGx(2.2) in my head, I'm a dope.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 4, 2021)

There will be a live stream of the meet Saturday if anyone wants to watch. I'm David Mattocks and I'll be in 93kg or 105kg raw with wraps. I'll be wearing a blue Inzer singlet and black tee shirt. Black and red wraps.







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2021)

What state/time zone?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 4, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> What state/time zone?


North Carolina. Lifting starts at 9am EST. I'm in flight 3.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2021)

Remember to breathe. 😜


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 4, 2021)

I think I'll remember to breathe. I think I'm not going to listen for commands


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 5, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I think I'll remember to breathe. I think I'm not going to listen for commands


Don't do that.  Easy to rush the press or rack commands on bench if you don't listen for it.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Did you get the underwear situation sorted out.  Don't want you to get DQ'd in your first meet over non approved undies.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Did you get the underwear situation sorted out. Don't want you to get DQ'd in your first meet over non approved undies.


Yes, I'm wearing tighty whities. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 7, 2021)

Nissan
Showing up means you have more balls than 99% of lifters. Your score is a PR on record.
you’re gonna nail it, look good doing it, have fun.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 7, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Yes, I'm wearing tighty whities.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Dted is right. Takes a lot of guts to do what you’re doing. You’ll do great


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

You got this big boy!!!! 

You're going to have fun, enjoy the experience.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 7, 2021)

Own this Nissan.  Have fun, learn, enjoy the massive adrenalin rush and massive adrenalin dump at the end of the day.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 7, 2021)

I hope to try one of these meets next year. Good luck.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 7, 2021)

1) Dont poop in your drawers
2) If u do poop in your drawers, be proud!  No shame in your poop game
3) Have fun!


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 7, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I hope to try one of these meets next year. Good luck.


Plenty of Feds hold meets all over.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 7, 2021)

Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 7, 2021)

Good luck Nissan!


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks guys. I made weight. Time to eat. I'll check in after it's all over this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 7, 2021)

Is today the day?!? Good luck Nissan!!!! Your going to kill it! You will be on the books, no pressure bro!!!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 7, 2021)

Yahoo!!


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 7, 2021)

I went 8/9 and accomplished my 1200 lb goal with a 1201.5 lb total. I missed my third squat attempt for depth. 
The meet was really scary but after getting that first squat attempt I felt much more comfortable. You guys were right about rest helping my deadlift last week. I went from barely pulling 475 two weeks ago to pulling 512 today. I also got a PR on bench by 15 lbs and squat by 3 lbs.
I never would have done this meet without the help and encouragement I get from this forum. Thank you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 7, 2021)

Here I am checking out the weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 7, 2021)

Rocking that singlet.  

comgrats on a successful first meet and PRs on all lifts.  what was the most rewarding part of the day?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 7, 2021)

The most rewarding part was my bench press PR. And also discovering how nice everyone was and willing to help show me the ropes.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 7, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> The most rewarding part was my bench press PR. And also discovering how nice everyone was and willing to help show me the ropes.


That’s awesome. Sounds like you had a great experience. if you find yourself looking for another meet in the next few days you might be hooked.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 7, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> The most rewarding part was my bench press PR. And also discovering how nice everyone was and willing to help show me the ropes.


Thats called "grooming" in my hood
Nice work, when is the next event?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 7, 2021)

Probably not in the next few days. I learned I really need to work on my squat depth which I'd like to spend some time on. At the very least I will definitely do this meet again next year.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Hell yeah!!!!! 

Great fukkin job, you had a helluva meet. Next one will be even better now that you popped your cherry!  🍒


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 7, 2021)

That’s really really cool man. I’m envious of your 1200 total. That’s my current goal.

Nailed it. Good for you. You won: because you’re on the board AND set a PR!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 7, 2021)

Outstanding work! 

Glad to hear it went well and congrats on the PR's. 

Time for a Keystone!


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 7, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> The most rewarding part was my bench press PR. And also discovering how nice everyone was and willing to help show me the ropes.


It's a like a big family.  Everyone at meets are AMAZING people.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 8, 2021)

Man that’s awesome! 1200… dang


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'll post more pics and vids as they trickle in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

Squat attempt 2. Green lights.








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

Squat attempt 3. Red lights.







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

Bench attempt 3. Green lights.






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

Deadlift attempt 1. 474. Green lights.






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

Deadlift attempt 2. 501. Green lights







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

Deadlift attempt 3. 512. Green lights







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 9, 2021)

Can't imagine how intimidating it must be to lift in front of all those people.  Lifts all looked good.  Deadlifts in particular looked easy.  I bet you have more in the tank.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 9, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Plenty of Feds hold meets all over.


I really need to start looking into more seriously. With that comes getting myself more powerlifting focused than bodybuilding focused.

I think that is my biggest hurdle.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 9, 2021)

Great lifting NIssan.  Any idea why they red lighted your third squat???


----------



## snake (Aug 9, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Great lifting NIssan.  Any idea why they red lighted your third squat???


I'd like to know that too! For the most part, unless it's real bad depth or you do something outside the rules, you get the head judge. Then you only need to convince one side judge and you got the lift. The speed for a 3rd was sick, made it look easy.

It was hard to tell with that girl's head in the way but from what I could see, that should have been 3 white.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 9, 2021)

Solid looking lifts. 

So was this the first of many meets in your future?


----------



## DF (Aug 9, 2021)

Congrats Nissan! great work!


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2021)

I was told that my last squat was not deep enough.
And yes! I plan to train more seriously and do more meets.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2021)

Congrats man! What a great experience. Proud to know you here. That 512 deadlift was perfect.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 10, 2021)

man those deads, i think u had more in the tank for those! 512 is awesome congrats!!


----------



## Spear (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry for being late. Congrats man! You did an awesome job, and should be very proud of yourself. I hope you liked dipping your toes in the pool. 

An interesting thing to me, is that people who haven't competed often comment how it's intimidating with everyone lookin on. But for me, when you're walking up to move that weight, I feel like I don't see ANYONE except the judge, and the voice in my head gets so much louder. Did you experience anything similar?


----------



## Trump (Aug 16, 2021)

Just caught up with this thread, amazing lifts dude congratulations


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 16, 2021)

Spear said:


> Sorry for being late. Congrats man! You did an awesome job, and should be very proud of yourself. I hope you liked dipping your toes in the pool.
> 
> An interesting thing to me, is that people who haven't competed often comment how it's intimidating with everyone lookin on. But for me, when you're walking up to move that weight, I feel like I don't see ANYONE except the judge, and the voice in my head gets so much louder. Did you experience anything similar?



I experienced this exactly. Standing behind the curtain watching the names on the projector get closer and closer to my name was insane. Then, stepping up to the chalk bowl and peering around the curtain at all the people, and seeing my plates getting put on the bar... waiting to hear the judge look at me and say that the bar is loaded...adrenaline pumping.
Behind the curtain I was thinking about the heavy weight, the carpet on the platform, the rack height, the bar, the plates, all that shit being different than what I'm used to. 
But when I took that first step towards the platform I didn't see or hear anything except the rack and the head judge. I didn't even hear the loud music playing. I didn't see my girlfriend standing in the front video taping. I didn't see ANYTHING but that bar and the judge. 
I remember hearing the judge tell me to start and the next thing I remember is walking to the table to give my next lift weight. It's like I went in to a worm hole for the few seconds in-between those moments. 
I didn't think during that time. I just 'did it'.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 16, 2021)

I'll add that one of my biggest worries was finding a spot to stare at while squatting and deadlifting. At home I am very particular about my spots to look at. 
At the meet I don't have a clue what I looked at during my lifts. I have no recollection of seeing anything, but I had to have been staring at the crowd since they were straight in front of me.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2021)

Great start!


----------

